# Icd-9 Codes



## heatherwinters (Jul 10, 2008)

I Am Looking For Icd-9-cm Codes For Gardners Snydrome, Desmoid Tumor And Afp.  Right Now I Have 238.1 And 211.3.  Any Input Would  Be Appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Jul 10, 2008)

287.2 for gardners syndrome - 
where's the tumor at?
what's Afp?(sorry, I've not seen that before)
311 - depression


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 11, 2008)

*Icd-9*

I got 211.3 for Gardner's Syndrome, 238.1 for tumor connective tissue (unspecified desmoid tumor), and the only AFP I am familiar with is the test Alpha-Fetoprotein which is a tumor marker. Could the AFP be a test? Hope this helps.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 11, 2008)

211.3 is benign neoplasm of the colon (appendix, cecum, ileoccecal valve, large intestine NOS) isn't it?


----------



## heatherwinters (Jul 11, 2008)

*DX*

The patient has 

1. Gardner's Syndrome - which a genetic disorder characterized by the presence of multiple polyps in the colon together with tumors outside the colon.

2. A *desmoid tumor* (sometimes referred to as _aggressive fibromatosis_) is a rare tumor that may or may not be part of a genetic syndrome such as familial adenomatous polyposis (FAP), in this case it is.

3.  And AFP, which I think the doctor means AFAP - That is what is on the hematology/oncology report - Attenuated Familial Adenomatous polyposis.  

I don think that I would code the AFP separately, I picked 211.3 for Gardners, and 238.1 for Desmoid.  Gardner's syndrome has merged into (FAP) and is considered a phenotypic varient of FAP.


----------

